# Canadian pancakes



## yellowbaby (Aug 4, 2004)

ok, I tried this in the dessert section but got no response so I thought I'd try here because I was hoping on making them soon!:

My wife went to Canada and has raved about the pancakes she had there. I know the ones she means - small faily thick pancakes stacked up with maple syrup and blueberries! The thing is I'd like to suprise her with them, and was wondering if any of you had an ultimate recipe for them?
Ta.


----------



## starrleicht (Aug 4, 2004)

AllRecipes.com has one called "Fluffy Canadian pancakes"  but I don't see the blueberries - maybe you could add those??? (sorry, I know that's not exactly what you asked, just trying to help here!). 

Here's that link:
http://brunch.allrecipes.com/az/FlffyCndinPncks.asp

Then here's a couple - but again no blueberries!    

Canadian Flapjacks

2 cups all-purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 cups apple juice or milk
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
2 large eggs
1/2 cup honey
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 tart green apple, peeled, cored and grated 
Combine all ingredients, except the apple, with an electric mixer. Stir in the grated apple and mix by hand. 
Heat griddle or skillet over medium heat or to 375*F (190*C). Grease griddle with shortening. Griddle is ready when a few drops of water bubble and skitter rapidly around. 
For each pancake, pour scant 1/4 cup batter onto hot griddle. Cook pancakes until puffed and dry around edges. Turn and cook other sides until golden brown. 
Makes about 12 (4-inch) pancakes.


Canadian Buttermilk Pancakes with Maple Syrup

Ingredients
4fl oz buttermilk 
5oz  plain flour 
½ level tsp baking powder 
pinch of salt 
3 large eggs, beaten 
about 1-2oz lard 

To serve: 
lots of pure maple syrup and creme fraiche


Method
First sieve the flour, baking powder and salt together in a roomy bowl and make a well in the centre. After that, whisk the buttermilk and 3fl oz/75ml cold water together in a jug and gradually whisk this into the bowl, slowly incorporating the flour with each new addition of liquid. Finally, add the eggs a little at a time until you have a smooth batter.

Now place a large, solid frying pan over a medium heat, add 2 teaspoons of the lard and heat it until the fat shimmers. Then, using a tablespoon of batter per pancake, place 2 or 3 spoonfuls into the pan.

They will take about 1 minute to turn golden brown, then turn them over using a spatula and fork, being careful not to splash yourself with the hot fat. Give them another 45 seconds on the other side, by which time they should have puffed up like little soufflés, then briefly rest them on some kitchen paper to absorb any excess fat.

Repeat this with the rest of the batter, adding a little more lard if necessary. They will keep warm in a low oven, but to enjoy them at their best, have everyone seated to eat them as soon as they come out of the pan.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 4, 2004)

Just a thought...

Canadian Bacon = Ham

Canadian Pancakes = Waffles?


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 4, 2004)

Canadian pancakes are pancakes and waffles are waffles.  These that you are asking about...were they served with whipped cream, ,oh no you said just suryp?  Were the blueberries just on top or were they in the batter?  We make our regular batter and fold the blueberries, bananas or strawberries, raspberries,  what you may right in with it...let me know and I will post later when I find my recipe.

Tanis (yes I am Canadian) lol...


----------



## Alix (Aug 4, 2004)

Canadian bacon is ham? New one to me.

Best Pancakes (and from an authentic Canadian)

1 cup flour
1 egg
1 cup milk (buttermilk...whatever)
2 tsps baking powder
shake of sugar

Mix together, leave some lumps, cook on a hot griddle. If you want blueberries fold them in at the end. Toss them with a bit of flour first. 
Enjoy.


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 4, 2004)

I have to try that one.....I don't like the commercial mixes.


----------



## Alix (Aug 4, 2004)

Oh yes, I forgot to mention, you can use this recipe in your wafflemaker too. The only difference between pancakes and waffles is the method of cooking as far as I can see. Although I must say I have never put bacon INSIDE my waffles. Cool idea.


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 4, 2004)

Alix said:
			
		

> Oh yes, I forgot to mention, you can use this recipe in your wafflemaker too. The only difference between pancakes and waffles is the method of cooking as far as I can see. Although I must say I have never put bacon INSIDE my waffles. Cool idea.



Try raisins too.


----------



## Raine (Aug 4, 2004)

Probably get ithe ham idea from this.


The biggest difference between American Canadian bacon and Canadian Canadian bacon is a matter of smoking. Both bacons are cured, but the American kind also is smoked, which gives it a flavor closer to what we normally call ham. 

The unsmoked Canadian meat has a light, salty flavor but without the smokiness, so it ends up tasting more like fresh ham.


----------



## Alix (Aug 5, 2004)

Sorry Raine...but I think ironchef was referring to backbacon. Ironchef, could you elaborate for us?


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 5, 2004)

The Canadian Bacon sold in U.S. grocery stores (at least all that I have seen) is very much like canned ham, is round, and slices are about the size around of a coffee mug.  I think most people eat it on pizza, but it's also eaten for breakfast.

 Barbara


----------



## Alix (Aug 5, 2004)

Sounds like back bacon Barbara, thanks for the info!


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 5, 2004)

I love finding out the differences between different places.  Even just moving to South Carolina from California was culture shock!  

 Barbara


----------



## cooking=love (Aug 9, 2004)

Got a question on your best pancakes Alix...there's no oil in it? All the rescipes for pancakes I have seen so far have oil or melted butter or somethin'
Thanks,
CL


----------



## Alix (Aug 9, 2004)

Nope, no oil. You can put it in if you like, but we never use any. We put butter in the pan before frying the pancakes though. Good luck. Feel free to post or email any more questions to me. I am around a lot now until the end of August.


----------

